# PubMed- [Prevalence of irritable bowel syndrome in the adult population of the city of chiclayo in 2011].



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

[TD]
*[Prevalence of irritable bowel syndrome in the adult population of the city of chiclayo in 2011].*

Rev Gastroenterol Peru. 2012 Oct;32(4):381-6

Authors: Gonzales Gamarra RG, Ruiz Sánchez JG, León Jiménez F, Cubas Benavides F, Díaz Vélez C

Abstract
Irritable Bowel Syndrome (IBS) is a condition whose prevalence varies according to the method used to diagnose. Objective: To determine the prevalence of Intestinal bowel Syndrome (IBS) on Chiclayo - Peru during 2011. Material and methods: target population: people aged 18 to 60 years. Study Design: Cross-sectional. Sample size: 195 persons, multistage stratified random sampling. House to house were interviewed using a data collection sheet based on Rome III criteria. Descriptive statistics were used and then exploratory bivariate analysis to measure association between IBS and epidemiological variables. Results: 200 people were interviewed, mean age was 12.7 Â± 38.8 years. There were 76 males (38%) and 124 women (62%), the prevalence of IBS was 15% (9 men and 21 women); the most painful abdominal area was: mesogastrium (26.7%), predominatin ââ‚¬Å"pastyââ‚¬ stools (30%) and ââ‚¬Å"diarrheaââ‚¬ (36.7%), 20 people with IBS (66.7%) worked and/or studied. There was neither association between IBS and sex nor the ââ‚¬Å"occupationââ‚¬ (prevalence odds: 1.51 95% CI: 0.31 - 3.99 and 1.23, 95 %: CI: 0.51 to 3.15, respectively). Conclusions: IBS prevalence on Chiclayo is high, more common in women and those who work or study; diarrhea, pasty feces and mesogastric pain were the most frequent clinical manifestations. KEY WORDS: Irritable Bowel Syndrome, diarrhea, prevalence Source: DECS BIREME.

PMID: 23307088 [PubMed - in process]

View the full article


----------

